# aussenborder;was tankt ihr?



## rob (5. April 2005)

hey leute!
habe heute meinen neuen 6ps mercury 4takter bekommen :l:l
wollte euch fragen was ihr so tankt,super oder normal benzin?
kann ich auch wechseln oder soll ich mich für eine sorte entscheiden..haben die normalen autokraftstoffe alle einen reinigungszusatz für die kraftstoffeinspritzventile?
motoröl muss ich noch voll machen und ich geh davon aus das das getriebeöl vom werk aus eingefüllt wurde!?..bzw steht da nichts darüber im benutzerhandbuch.
freu mich schon aufs wochenende,sogar einen externen tank hab ich mitbekommen.muss den motor auch noch einfahren....bin gespannt auf eure antworten..lg aus wien rob


----------



## Onkel Petrus (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

Obwohl gerade ARAL damit wirbt, als wäre es einzigartig, haben meines Wissens nach alle Autokraftstoffe Reinigungszusätze beigegeben.
Zum Rest kann ich Dir nichts sagen, da ich Deinen Motor nicht kenne und nicht weiss, auf was er ausgelegt ist. 
Was steht denn im Handbuch unter Kraftstoff?


----------



## rob (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

danke onkel petrus!
im buch steht zu karftstoff: verwenden sie eine gute marke bleifreien benzins mit einer mindest oktanzahl von 90 roz.
d.h. ich kann normal oder super tanken.mich würde interessieren wie ihr es da handhabt und ob ich mal so mal so tanken kann usw..lg rob


----------



## harley (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

hi rob

ich habe einen johnson ab 8ps da wird nur normal getankt mit 95 oktan. auch beim alten motor, marke honda auch 8 ps dasselbe. ich hatte nie probleme!! 

gruesse und viel spass

harley


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

Hi rob#h ,

ich tanke in meinem 5PS mercury 4takter Normalbezin und habe keinerlei Schwierigkeiten damit bisher


----------



## petipet (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

Hallo rob,

Normalbenzin ist völlig O.K. Getriebeöl mußt du aber bestimmt nach 10 Stunden Fahrzeit wechseln. Steht auch sicher im Handbuch.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## petipet (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

Noch mal - Hallo rob#h 

habe bisher immer 2-Takter als AB`s gehabt. Wann musst du das Ventilspiel einstellen lassen?

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## rob (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

ui peter!soweit ich weiss in einem jahr bei der ersten inspektion.??
es steht nur was von motoröl einfüllen,tanken,einfahren und nach den ersten 100 stunden ein service machen lassen...mehr auch nicht.
also werd ich das getriebeöl nach 10 stunden mal wechseln!sicher ist sicher:m
danke euch für die antworten!!lg rob


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

ich habe mein getriebeöl nicht nach 10 std gewechselt .. hoffentlich mache ich nichts falsch ;+


----------



## rob (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

hey toni!
bei mir im mercuryhandbuch steht auch nichts darüber..eigentlich nur wie man das getriebeöl wechselt..aber nicht wann der erste wechsel ansteht und ob beim neuen motor erst mal aufgefüllt werden muss..so wie halt das motoröl auch....
erstes service nach 100 stunden oder einem jahr,was die dann genau machen weiss ich auch nicht genau..diverse korossionsschutze(zylinder) und ölwechsel hab ich gehört.lg rob


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

beim neuen Motor habe ich nichts selber außer Benzin eingefüllt.
Und die Inspektion mache ich nicht, da ich zu viele kenne, die das nicht machen, weil es nur unsinnig teuer ist und schon seit 3 Jahren und länger ohne Wartung mit ihren kleinen 4taktern fahren#h


----------



## petipet (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

rob, Toni, all... -

ich wollte hier bloß keine Panik auslösen. Denke aber, das uns hier Cracks aus dem Board helfen werden. 
Brennend wüßte ich gerne: Erster Ölwechsel beim Viertakter beim Einfahren des Motors - wann? Nach wievielen Betriebsstunden muß das Ventilspiel justiert werden?

Danke.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Lachsy (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

erster Oelwechsel erfolgt soviel ich weis nach 100 betriebstunden , bzw 1 jahr. 

unser 60 ps war deshalb schneller in der Inspektion als der kleine

hier kannste fast alle handbücher von mercury motoren lesen, leise temseplatt, man kann auch nachsehn ob der motor registriert ist 
http://www.marinepower.com

mfg Lachsy


----------



## C.K. (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

Schick einfach Albatros eine PM. Der ist vom Fach!


----------



## petipet (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

Hi Lachsy,

das bedeutet ja, das ich praktisch einen Saison fahren kann. Mit einem Viertakter. War schon am Überlegen, ob ich nicht einen Optimax von Merc. kaufe. Aber wenn dat so ist... 

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Lachsy (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

ich such mal die rechnung der ersten inspektion raus, dann kann ich dir genausagen was gemacht wurde. Ich muss leider auch sagen, das bei uns in der Ecke es sehr wenige gute Werkstätten gibt. Kollege und wir sind schon derbe auf die Schnauze gefallen, was service und freundlichkeit angeht. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## HD4ever (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

passt zwar nicht ganz hierher ... ich hab ja "nur" nen 2-takter Mercury Bj. 2001 .... was für Öl nehm ich denn für die Kraftstoffmischung ????
egal welches ? oder soll man lieber "Hochwertigeres" nehmen ? #c


----------



## Lachsy (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

habe nochmal winni gefragt, der erste oelwechsel erfolgt nach 20 betriebsstunden der nächste bei 100. 

@HD4ever auf jedenfall kein 5W-40 , kleiner scherz. ich kenne nur 2 takter von mofas und mopeds , und da gab es die selbstmischer die extra ein tank für oel hatten und welche die direkt 1:50 getankt wurde. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## petipet (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

Hallo Lachsy,

ich auch, was Freundlichkeit beim Service angeht. Von den Dollars mal zu Schweigen. Spürkel-Bochum, sag ich nur.
Echt toll war in 30 Jahren DK. Immer super Hilfe. Wenns auch in der verschlafensten Dorftanke war. 
Auch in diversen Marinas - Lemvig, Limfjord z.B habe ich immer Hilfe bekommen. Und das zu "Vorkriegspreisen."
Ich habe das Gefühl, wenn man kein 60 Fuß Hollywood Angeberboot Eigner ist, hast du im Großraum Ruhrgebiet schlechte Karten.

Gruß...peter


----------



## rob (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

alles klar lachsy!
dann werd ich einfach mal nach den ersten 20 stunden das öl wechseln....getriebeöl lass ich bis das jahr um ist.tanken werd ich jetzt normalbenzin...
muss mal schauen ob wir einen mercury service in wien haben und was die dann verlangen.
vielen dank für die menge guten tipps!!
lg rob


----------



## petipet (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

1:100 ist heute Standart, bei 2-Takt-Mühlen. Getrenntschmierung über 25 PS auch. 

Danke für die 20 Betriebsstunden. Das hilft mir weiter. Kann ich doch auch selbst machen. Nur Ventilspiel ist haarig. Trau ich mir nicht zu, und man brauch ja auch Werkzeug.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## rob (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

ha von einem ventilspiel stand bei mir überhaupt nichts..kopfkratz...muss ich wahrscheinlich als einfacher konsument nicht wissen,da diese serviceleistungen eh eine fachwerkstätte machen sollte.lg rob


----------



## petipet (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

Hallo rob,

logo mußt du das in einer autorisierten Fachwerkstatt machen lassen. Andernfalls würdest du alle Garantieansprüche auf deinen Motor verlieren.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Gunnar. (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

Hallo Rob,


> wollte euch fragen was ihr so tankt,super oder normal benzin?


Diese kleinen Motoren sind tech. gesehen einfach aufgebaut.Daher vertragen sie auch die gesamte Bandbreite in Sachen Oktan.Heist , sie fressen allen was auch nur irgentwie nach Sprit aussieht.Andererseits bringt höherwertiger Fusel einen ruhigeren Lauf , geringeren Verbrauch und eine längere Lebensdauer mitsich.Dazu kommt noch das diese Mortörchen im Regelfall einer digitalen Fahrweise unterliegen.Auch dabei ist der höherwertiger Sprit von Vorteil.Die Masse der Leute die in der Werkstatt auftauchen und von Problemen mit Laufkultur , Verbrauch , Verschleiß und Leistung berichten , haben jahrlang den billigen Fusel genommen.
Kurzgesagter einfache Sprit macht es sicher auch.Der "bessere" Sprit schadet aber auf keinen Fall und bring nur Vorteile mitsich.Ob sich diese immer auszahlen ist nicht garantiert , aber die Chancen dazu stehen hoch.


----------



## Samyber (5. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

@Gunnar
das war doch mal ne gute Auskunft!

Hab mir nach den ganzen Postings schon gedanken gemacht, ob ich mir nicht das ganze Geld für den teuren Sprit hätte sparen können ! ;+ 

Aber so kommt weiterhin der gute, teure Saft rein. :q


----------



## Albatros (6. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

Moinsen#h

@HD4ever

bei einer Mischung von 1:100 braucht man bei den kleineren Motoren ja fast ne halbe Ewigkeit, bevor man 100 Ltr. Benzin verfahren hat und da würde ich auf die 2-3 Euro mehr, für ein vernünftiges teilsynthetisches Motorenöl, nicht schauen. Besorg Dir im Fachhandel ein solches Öl mit der Bezeichnung TC W3 und du bist auf der richtigen Seite 

@Rob

eine erste Inspektion sollte eigentlich bei allen Motorenherstellern, spätestens nach 20 Betriebsstunden erfolgen. Es wird das (beim Deinem 4-takter), Motorenöl gewechselt, Getriebeöl gewechselt,  Ölfilter gewechselt, Ventilspiel kontrolliert, alle Schrauben auf festen Sitz geprüft, geschmiert und auf sämtliche Funktionen hin geprüft. Kosten bei Deinem 6er vermutlich so um die 75Euro. Bei einer sogenannten Winterinspektion wird obiges getan und zusätzlich noch das Unterwasserteil demontiert und die Wasserpumpe wird kontrolliert (Impeller, Laufspuren in der WAPU etc.). Die Kosten dürften in etwa 115Euros betragen. Die ersten beiden Inspektionen würde ich sicherlich durch eine Fachwerkstatt ausführen lassen, alleine wegen der Garantie. Nach der letzten Inspektion, kann man sicherlich vieles mit Hilfe selber machen, nur gründlich spülen nach Salzwassereinsatz ist sehr wichtig. Auch das Konservieren über dem Winter ist sehr wichtig. Hierzu lässt Du den Motor im Fass laufen und schließt anschließend die Benzinzufuhr. Kurz bevor der Motor ausgehen will, sprühst Du in beide Zylinder ein Konservierungs Spray und gibst Gas dabei, sonst geht der Motor aus! Lass den Motor ca. 30 Sec. damit laufen und der Motor ist gründlich konserviert für den Winter.

Ach ja, vor Inbetriebnahme schau auf jeden Fall den Stand des Getriebeöls nach, nicht das der Verkäufer keines aufgefüllt hat;+ Drehe die obere Schraube (Oil o. Oil Level) raus und gehe mit einem gebogenen Draht kurz in die Öffnung hinein, hast du gleich Öl am Draht ist alles korrekt. Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Quirl :m

@all 

also bei den kleinen Motoren empfehlen die Hersteller in der Regel immer Normalbenzin, Super schadet aber nicht.


----------



## rob (6. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

danke albatros und gunnar!!!
super infos noch...werde also auch das getriebeöl checken und nach 20 stunden mal zum service fahren!
lg rob


----------



## pechi24 (7. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

75 Euro für die erste Inspektion ?

Für meinen Tohatsu(20h), (5PS-4takt) wurde mir am Telefon gesagt, dass es 130-150 Kosten soll. Außerdem war der Werkstattfritze total unfreundlich als ich den Motor gebracht habe.

Wenn ich den Motor nächste Woche abhole, werde ich mal berichten, was es gekostet hat, scheinbar soll der günstige Preis über die Wartung wieder reingeholt werden. 

@Laksos
Danke für den Tipp mit der Konservierung. Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn man den Motor im Winter trotzdem nutzt bzw. im Frühjahr das erste mal wieder in Betrieb nimmt, muss man dann was beachten?


----------



## Albatros (8. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*

Moin Pechi#h

da Laksos hier noch nicht gepostet hat, fühle ich mich mal angesprochen Nach der Konsvervierung hast Du im Frühjahr nichts weiter zu beachten, außer das es bei erster Inbetriebnahme, ein klein bißchen mehr Qualmentwicklung (wegen dem Konservierungsöl) entstehen kann, was aber nach einigen Minuten wieder verschwinden sollte. Zu den o.g. Preisen: Die Kosten die ich ansprach, sind ca. Preise, je nach Händler verschieden, aber meist nur um die 10 - 20Euros in dieser PS - Kategorie, unterschiedlich. 130 - 150Euros für die erste Inspektion, bei einem 5PS 4-takter, sind eindeutig übertrieben. Wir z.B. nehmen o.g. Preise zzgl. Mwst. und schon da sind die Kunden meist am schimpfen;+


----------



## Matt_CDN (9. April 2005)

*AW: aussenborder;was tankt ihr?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> passt zwar nicht ganz hierher ... ich hab ja "nur" nen 2-takter Mercury Bj. 2001 .... was für Öl nehm ich denn für die Kraftstoffmischung ????
> egal welches ? oder soll man lieber "Hochwertigeres" nehmen ? #c



Dem 2 takter spendiert man hochwertiges (!) TCW oel. Auf keinen fall irgendwas from moped oder kettensaege reinkippen ...  Beim oel nicht am preis sparen und die richtige mischung beachten. Bei sehr viel vollgas betrieb darf man auch einige % oel zugeben. 

2 und 4 takter gibt man soviel oktan wie das handbuch vorgibt, mehr bringt nix.  Oktanboost und alkohol im benzin ist beim 2 takter tabu, beim 4 takter, sofern dafuer ausgelegt, ok.

Mercury stellt ein gutes mittle her "Quickkleen" das nehmen alle einspritzer, auch und vor allem 2 takt DFI, sehr gerne.


zum OP.  

Zusaetze zum vergaser under einspritzung reinigen ist bei meisten markenbenzinen dabei.  Man kann aber noch mehr dazugeben, schadet dem 4 takter nicht. Das getriebe oel sollte aufgefuellt sein ... es schadet nix es hin und wieder zu pruefen, v.a. um zu sehen ob wasser drin ist ... das oel ist schnell gewechselt.



Matt


----------

